# Sanremo who?



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi guys I have been looking at the Grinders these guys offer mostly the sr70 but info is on the extremely light side, anyone know anything about their Grinders?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris @ Smokey Barn is an agent IIRC, and uses one but not sure what model, might be worth sending him a message.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

San remo use rebadged grinders, the sr range are fiorenzato grinders.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yeah it was his sr70 I was offered, I see he also looking a k30 must be the replacement he is looking for.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> San remo use rebadged grinders, the sr range are fiorenzato grinders.


Ahhhhhh I c, thanks for that chap, knowledge is most definitely power


----------

